# 好きで



## wingman1985

症状がひどいときは、母は『自分のお金を盗まれている』という被害妄想を抱いて、口座があった近くの郵便局に怒鳴り込んだり、警察に行ってワーッと喚いたり。近所の人は『あの家の子どもだ』という目で私を見ます。悪化したときは、妄想にとりつかれて暴れることもありました。だから、いつも緊張していました。子どもではいられないんですよね」

簡単に「大変だったね」などとは言えない、想像を超える状況です。子どもにとってはネグレクトに近いでしょうが、母親も好きで病気になったわけではなく、責められないのが辛いところです。

周囲の大人は、祐実さんの状況を、理解してはくれませんでした。

I do not quite understand what the red section says. Thanks.


----------



## Flaminius

子どもにとってはネグレクトに近い
What Yumi experienced as a child borders on neglect.

母親も好きで病気になったわけではない
[It's not that] her mother willingly got sick.

[祐実の母を]責められないのが[祐実にとって]辛い

Which of the three was most difficult for you?  And, any more questions?


----------



## wingman1985

Flaminius said:


> 子どもにとってはネグレクトに近い
> What Yumi experienced as a child borders on neglect.
> 
> 母親も好きで病気になったわけではない
> [It's not that] her mother willingly got sick.
> 
> [祐実の母を]責められないのが[祐実にとって]辛い
> 
> Which of the three was most difficult for you?  And, any more questions?


I did not quite expect 好きで to mean "willingly". So that is where my incomprehension arises.


----------



## kanadaaa

wingman1985 said:


> I did not quite expect 好きで to mean "willingly". So that is where my incomprehension arises.


To be honest, I don't understand the first segment of the red part very well either, but I can at least guess what it means.
The ネグレクト doesn't seem to be used to mean the same thing as _neglect_, but rather it seems to mean something like _out of hand_.

That 好きで isn't a verb or anything, but an adverb modifying the verb phrase 病気になる (hence can be translated as _willingly_).
But if I'm asked to put these into words and to give a more natural translation than Flaminius', I'd say:

_I guess her children had no idea how to overcome the situation even though I'm sure they wanted to do something, but
I'm sure she didn't become ill *intentionally*, so I feel very sorry for them because we can't just blame her for having created the situation.
_
Please note:
Your question is confusing in how many people are involved in each sentence.
The second is a conversation between an interviewer and an interviewee, isn't it?
I don't believe Yumi is involved in this conversation although it seems that Flaminius interpreted it that way.


----------



## Flaminius

Thank you, *kanadaaa*, for providing a more natural translation for 好きで.  Another expression of the same intent is 好んで.  They can be used in compound, 好き好んで.  Just for your information.


----------



## wingman1985

Flaminius said:


> Thank you, *kanadaaa*, for providing a more natural translation for 好きで.  Another expression of the same intent is 好んで.  They can be used in compound, 好き好んで.  Just for your information.


Plenty of examples if 好んで is adopted: 
好んで - English translation – Linguee


----------



## wingman1985

kanadaaa said:


> To be honest, I don't understand the first segment of the red part very well either, but I can at least guess what it means.
> The ネグレクト doesn't seem to be used to mean the same thing as _neglect_, but rather it seems to mean something like _out of hand_.
> 
> That 好きで isn't a verb or anything, but an adverb modifying the verb phrase 病気になる (hence can be translated as _willingly_).
> But if I'm asked to put these into words and to give a more natural translation than Flaminius', I'd say:
> 
> _I guess her children had no idea how to overcome the situation even though I'm sure they wanted to do something, but
> I'm sure she didn't become ill *intentionally*, so I feel very sorry for them because we can't just blame her for having created the situation.
> _
> Please note:
> Your question is confusing in how many people are involved in each sentence.
> The second is a conversation between an interviewer and an interviewee, isn't it?
> I don't believe Yumi is involved in this conversation although it seems that Flaminius interpreted it that way.


責められないのが辛いところです

Can I split this sentence into :
責められないのが//辛いところです
But I am having further predicament with 辛いところです.  How do you understand ところです ?Thanks. The reason is that I do not see many examples of ところです. I do not think it is a fixes grammar pattern. Am I right on this? Thanks.


----------



## kanadaaa

wingman1985 said:


> 責められないのが辛いところです
> 
> Can I split this sentence into :
> 責められないのが//辛いところです
> But I am having further predicament with 辛いところです.  How do you understand ところです ?Thanks. The reason is that I do not see many examples of ところです. I do not think it is a fixes grammar pattern. Am I right on this? Thanks.


What do you mean by "split this sentence"?
Why do you want to split it?
It can of course be divided into segments because it's the combination of a subject and a predicate.

Anyway, this ところで corresponds to the English "situation" or "point".
You could just say 責められないのが辛いです, but 責められないのが辛いところです is more emphatic.
The literal translation of each would be something like:

[責められないのが][辛い]です
[That we can't blame her] is [harsh].

[責められないのが][辛い]*ところ*です
*The point is*, [that we can't blame her] is [harsh].


----------



## wingman1985

kanadaaa said:


> What do you mean by "split this sentence"?
> Why do you want to split it?
> It can of course be divided into segments because it's the combination of a subject and a predicate.
> 
> Anyway, this ところで corresponds to the English "situation" or "point".
> You could just say 責められないのが辛いです, but 責められないのが辛いところです is more emphatic.
> The literal translation of each would be something like:
> 
> [責められないのが][辛い]です
> [That we can't blame her] is [harsh].
> 
> [責められないのが][辛い]*ところ*です
> *The point is*, [that we can't blame her] is [harsh].


Yes, I would like to "divide" the sentence into segments for comprehension purpose. Thanks for your kind explanation.


----------



## kanadaaa

wingman1985 said:


> Yes, I would like to "divide" the sentence into segments for comprehension purpose. Thanks for your kind explanation.


No, no, that’s not the point.
You can’t divide it as in [[責められないのが][つらいところです]].
It should be [[[責められないのが][つらい]]ところです] instead.


----------

